# Most Underrated Breeders



## sonar (Nov 19, 2011)

We're all familiar with the big guys, but there are some real gems out there that don't get much attention. What have you guys grown out from some of the more obscure breeders that really suprised you? Could have been freebies, last minute impulse buys, or even the single seed you bought to put you over the top for the Attitude promo. 

For me, Kannabia was a big surprise. I've grown out Kannabia Special and Mataro Blue and both were fantastic. Especially Kannabia Special. Great outdoor plant IMO. I will definitely run it again.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's just a few I've discovered (so far) ~ Sannie & crew, Gage Green, Sure Fire and DankHouse. These fellas are all pumping out awesome quality genetics and doin it right too with a true love for the plant and not the cash gain to be made from her. They don't mass produce seeds either and put real love and care into every single seed/strain they make and release.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

Skunk, you're kind of renowned on here for growing out all sorts of fire.... have you tried Killing Fields (F1-3 ?) or Herijuana? Since you seem to speak highly of his gear, just curious what your experience with these strains are. I've got some Jackberry x KO Kush as well which I guess is something Sannie has thrown together and is giving away as a free sampler, tried either of those strains (or better yet, the cross?  )?


----------



## troythepooh14 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love herijuana. It's my favorite strain. Waiting a few cycles to grow it as I just put my room together.. Can't wait to get my hands on it though


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 20, 2011)

*joey weed *- until his was the ONLY C99 you could find for a while, no one was talking about his gear, but i loved the delicious, but mild grape phenos of his cindys and the buzz reminded me a lot of kali mist. he's going to become even more obscure though as hemp depot hasn't heard from him in a while and doesn't expect to. i never got the chance to try his apollo 11, but did grab a pack of C99 x A11 before they vanish that i can't wait to sample and still have a couple C99 x blueberries i hope are still viable i'm saving for a fruit flavored strains grow & cross

*high quality seeds* - i tried their haze x skunk & loved it! it's my current favorite strain... real sativa high, extra potent, long lasting, nicely euphoric, awesome motivation and probably pain relief too as it got me on a diet when i just started ignoring hunger pangs and sticking to whatever it was i was doing that was more interesting and it has some decent psychoactivity going on too. i haven't seen many people reporting on their gear

*short stuff *- i don't see too many people commenting on his gear yet, but his super cali haze kicks butt! it has an authentic grape pheno haze taste and buzz, but is doable indoors. diesels just aren't my tree hugging thing, but the buzz i got from a freebie of his onyx was AWESOME too... very touchy/feely with nice euphoria and little couchlock if any.

*mandala *- a lot of people still respect his gear, but he doesn't get the same word of mouth he used to a few years ago. 8 miles high is probably my second favorite strain. it just pushes all the right buttons and does no wrongs. i'm keen to try his kalichakra & satori some day too. i'd say he's a little more "off the radar" than underrated though. his prices are righteous too.

i can't speak of their gear personally, but a few people are really adamant that *ace seeds*' sativas are no joke & the real deal. before i heard those glowing reviews, i'd heard almost NOTHING about that breeder

cool thread idea. there's a lot more great breeders out there besides the ones you keep hearing about over and over again. only recently have i heard anything really about *sensi seeds* and would have avoided them for being dutch until i started seeing so many raves that their jack herer is about as good as it gets. i'll be keeping an eye on them in the future instead of deliberately ignoring them after seeing some thumbs go up

*sannies*' gear gets plenty word of mouth here and among those "in the know", but i'd only heard anyone speaking of them a couple times elsewhere. 

*afropips* - sadly, he's no longer with us, but if you were ever looking for durban poison or malawi gold and checking reviews, you would have seen his african gear was legit. i never saw anything but good reviews the few times i've seen any.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2011)

Funny, Sensi is one of the first breeders I ever heard about. Always hyped in High Times. I believe they created quite a few notable strains...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 20, 2011)

is Jordan of the islands still on the out, back ten yrs ago he had some good shit but i have heard different things now

JOTI God Bud i still run and is great


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2011)

Love me some God Bud!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah... i remember hearing some good things about* jordan of the islands* back in the day.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/470784-killing-fields-f3-sannies-dried.html 

Found this, so nevermind on the KF F3!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> *joey weed *- until his was the ONLY C99 you could find for a while, no one was talking about his gear, but i loved the delicious, but mild grape phenos of his cindys and the buzz reminded me a lot of kali mist. he's going to become even more obscure though as hemp depot hasn't heard from him in a while and doesn't expect to. i never got the chance to try his apollo 11, but did grab a pack of C99 x A11 before they vanish that i can't wait to sample and still have a couple C99 x blueberries i hope are still viable i'm saving for a fruit flavored strains grow & cross
> 
> *high quality seeds* - i tried their haze x skunk & loved it! it's my current favorite strain... real sativa high, extra potent, long lasting, nicely euphoric, awesome motivation and probably pain relief too as it got me on a diet when i just started ignoring hunger pangs and sticking to whatever it was i was doing that was more interesting and it has some decent psychoactivity going on too. i haven't seen many people reporting on their gear
> 
> ...


how do you know what is legit when you have one bagseed grow?



hazey grapes said:


> yeah... i remember hearing some good things about* jordan of the islands* back in the day.


 back in the day? last week?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

one word ===> e$kobar

^ superunderrated yet producing strains of the highest caliber from large selections, many variables, & elite clones.

chocolate rain, ladycane, choc mind melt, vanilluna, c99, blueberry sativa, blueberry indica, cheeseberry haze, lavander haze, shiva x amnesia, blue chem, and many many many many more.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 20, 2011)

overrated- Doggies Nuts, Reserva Privada, Barney's farm, Nirvana, TH-seeds, GHSC

Underrated- Sonic Seeds, Alphakronik genes, TGA subcool, Paradise seeds, Serious Seeds, Sannies seeds, cali connections, delta 9 labs.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

so funny to disagree.

but TGA is overrated imo.

serious seeds isnt underrated either.

cali connex too.

the rest of that list is 100% on point.


----------



## matt1420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Im a huge tga fan! Also, Bodhi seeds has real dank genetics.......


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Nov 20, 2011)

Connoisseur Genetics. I've only grown OGChem, but it is one of the strongest strains I've smoked. I had two phenotypes, both were a good mix of Indica stony and Sativa high. The first phenotype had an over the top death stench to it, but average yield. The second had a similar stench and above average yields. Both have a wonderful spicy, chemmy flavor.


----------



## smokin tree (Nov 20, 2011)

One of my biggest surprises was Dinafem's power kush, had 2 freebies and got 2 great plants....great yield, nice and fruity with a very balanced buzz, I had 0 expectations from these seeds....every other breeder's gear I've grown I had high hopes for!


----------



## sonar (Nov 20, 2011)

What about Ceres Seeds? Has anyone ever done anything by them? I grew out a single Ceres Purple last year and was impressed. Huge nugs and very fruity. I like fruity strains.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 20, 2011)

sonar said:


> What about Ceres Seeds? Has anyone ever done anything by them? I grew out a single Ceres Purple last year and was impressed. Huge nugs and very fruity. I like fruity strains.


 i've wanted to try ceres for a while now but what's been keeping me away is the fact that nobody else seems to have grown their stuff so i'm hesitant to make a purchase when there are so many other reputable breeders.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

PeakSeeds BC is one of th emost underatted for sure...he doesnt have a huge selection but everything is top shelf genetics and bred very well. Usualy get 100% germ rates and alota females.


----------



## Couchland (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> PeakSeeds BC is one of th emost underatted for sure...he doesnt have a huge selection but everything is top shelf genetics and bred very well. Usualy get 100% germ rates and alota females.


 What he said!


----------



## trophy1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say Pyramid seeds is underrated.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 21, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> overrated- Doggies Nuts, Reserva Privada, Barney's farm, Nirvana, TH-seeds, GHSC
> 
> Underrated- Sonic Seeds, Alphakronik genes, TGA subcool, Paradise seeds, Serious Seeds, Sannies seeds, cali connections, delta 9 labs.


I could agree with most of that, other than TGA/SubCool and Delta 9 Labs being underrated. If anything they are overrated and Serious Seeds is not underrated, other maybe than by people who do not know quality.


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Paradise is ok . Their indicas are wank (most are)
I got few Durga Mata in the fridge.


TGA as some kick as things, Chernobyl in veg myself


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 21, 2011)

Alphakronic's Bandana was some of the nicest smoke i ever had. i ended up giving away my chernobyl, some people think tga's overrated, i think his gear is underrated. opinions opnions.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> PeakSeeds BC is one of th emost underatted for sure...he doesnt have a huge selection but everything is top shelf genetics and bred very well. Usualy get 100% germ rates and alota females.


You beat me to it. I'm also going to do a smart pot comparison with his SS strain. 2 are going into fabric pots, and 2 more into plastic.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> PeakSeeds BC is one of th emost underatted for sure...he doesnt have a huge selection but everything is top shelf genetics and bred very well. Usualy get 100% germ rates and alota females.


You ever try the northern berry? I know someone that grew that one and it looked really beautiful, had purple-ish dense buds, and smelled like blueberries but was extremely weak as far as potency goes. I barely caught a buzz off any of it. It was from a clone though, so it might have been a sorry pheno. I've just always wondered why it was so weak.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm rather a fan of g13 labs. Their Pineapple express is wonderful, Blue Venom too.


----------



## merlubroza (Nov 21, 2011)

Seeds and Kannabia piramid are shit.

reggae seeds.diesel lines.very good
delicatesen.ace y cannabiogen. are very well
sorry for my English


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ima have to go with Karma Genetics They have sum of THE Sickest Og crosses and Kushes out there! And dats My Word! Lol


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 21, 2011)

imagreenwitya said:


> I'm rather a fan of g13 labs. Their Pineapple express is wonderful, Blue Venom too.


Yes, G13 Labs has a lot of good stuff. I am definitely a fan.


----------



## sonar (Oct 21, 2012)

Emerald Triangle has some excellent strains!


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 21, 2012)

I see G13 labs mentioned, they are next in line for the Attitude monthly promo.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 21, 2012)

I went to Hemp Depot for some variety and found a couple of keepers with Jordan of the Islands 'God's Lemon' and Kingdom Organic Seeds 'Dirty Girl'. Both breeders have more strains that sound good; I can vouch for these two.
These plants are lemon varieties, God's Lemon [Lemon Skunk x God Bud] is short and heavy, very dense buds, big yield, fruity/citrus. Dirty Girl [Arcata Lemonwreck x C99] is tall and lanky but has heavy sticky buds, not at all fluffy despite the sativa shape of the plant. Sweet lemon candy flavor, great buzz, good yield, clones like a dream.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Kingdom Organic Seeds or KOS is "the rev", the senior cultivation editor for SKUNK magazine. He has an extensive library of FIRE...
I want to try his deep chunk IBL

**Frost Bros has some well worked cindy 99 that is dank, Dizz worked the 3 main cindy phenos into uniform separate lines.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 21, 2012)

> *hazey grapes *


ha ha ha. i just do my own thing, right now, STILL testing the kind of gear no one else seems to be growing much with many that actually DO not reporting on it enough. so far, the best thing i know i've bred was super cali haze x C99 and it was CLEARLY better than boring energetic C99 (still way better than stoner bud) but not quite as special as jack's cleaner 2 or sweet haze. i liked it just fine thank you. it was no worse than a bunch of other generic haze strains i tested and maybe a little fruitier and stickier under fugly limited spectrum sodium which sucks for terpene expression and QUALITY as it's a one trick wonder for cash crapping.

i'd LOVE to have the kind of living situation where i could get SERIOUS about breeding with pheno selections from large fields, test males, and maintain mother rooms. as it stands, i'm just testing a bunch of strains i can't get acceptable info on, picking my favorites, chucking pollen at everything, and going from there. it's a learning curve in a world where info on getting high is hard to come by. SOMEONE'S gotta fight the dark forces of greed with the love of getting high. i like how it pisses weak minded individuals off that i have no respect for their priorities and try and do everything as opposite of them as possible. 

i've smoked other people's CRAP for almost 3 decades by now and other than being gifted RARE buds like kali mist, durban poison & 1/2 a gram of generic haze and getting high from random smoke outs a couple times, MOST of the strains i've bought and tested for buzzes on the high side of mid have delivered the goods no one else will.

i like what i grow better than anything i've wasted money on in 25+ years from as many if not more purveyors of beasters i've had to tell go fuck yourself every time the second they act like they're doing me a favor not getting me high. it REALLY infuriates reactionaries when someone says "fuck all ya bitches!" and does the opposite of them. i draw trolls like stink on shit on a hot humid day. i've come to realize that, just like with racism or any other hostility, it's based in fear. i don't know why getting high is so intimidating to others, but my mind doesn't work like theirs. conformity is evil in my world.

i do my own thing. i WISH the OTHER peeps that only like getting high and growing gear that gets you there were as vocal as i am. i guess they're more easily intimidated than me. a reactionary gives them beef, and they tow the line. not me, not ever. over your dead body is my new mantra after reading it in a book title i think. fuck that go with the flow shit.

i only deal in one thing, getting high, and fighting greedy pieces of shit to the fucking death.

ANY credit anyone would give to me for breeding is REALLY deserved by the pros whose gear is awesome to start with like TGA, DNA, joey weed, high quality seeds, CH9, holy smokes & john sinclair, so far as all have giving me above average gear to start with in one way or another. i wish i got to make an 8 miles high x C99 cross, especially as 8mh is off the market a while as that mandala strain is impressive too.

so, i just do MY selective breeding at the STRAIN level now. control freaks (fuck 'em all!) take issue with that, but it's my fucking room, my fucking rules. their shit stops at my door. no one has EVER sold me anything as good as jack's cleaner 2, sweet haze, malawi gold, 8 miles high, haze x skunk, super cali haze or even C99, CH9 jack & sativa trans-love EVER since i used to get columbian gold in the 80s. 

fuck ANY bitch that tries to tell me what to grow! if they were doing it, i wouldn't fucking have to. i'm the ONLY grower that gets me high. fuck that status quo! even lemon skunk is better than "the best" gear i've managed to score if you think skunk #1 & blueberry are even "acceptable" which i don't. ALL stoner bud can fuck off. eventually, as more jack herer etc. crosses get grown, getting high will eventually make a comeback as it SHOULD as slighty more people would rather get high than stoned.


----------



## bigboybuds (Oct 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> is Jordan of the islands still on the out, back ten yrs ago he had some good shit but i have heard different things now
> 
> JOTI God Bud i still run and is great



I currently have a God's Treat, and a Chemo Mother in my veg box, from JOTI. Chemo is a mid 90's strain, and blows me away every time I grow it out. I Love the God's Treat as well, a nice morning/Daytime buzz.

My avatar is actually a 12/12 from clone, that I did while sexing for my Chemo mother. Definitely a one cola wonder plant.


----------



## masterkush81 (Oct 22, 2012)

******************************************** Green Science Genetics out of Michigan is going to take over someday!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 22, 2012)

Pyramid seeds are rubbish. I don't even know why they bother. I wouldn't even plant a freebie.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Oct 22, 2012)

Leprechaun seed company has fire.


----------



## canniboss (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone else tried Leprechaun gear before? I was gonna get some because the pics look awesome, it's super cheap for 20 packs and they are kinda local.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 19, 2012)

KOS ...way too under rated. Flying Dutchman, bodhi , holy smoke.


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 19, 2012)

bodhi seems to be the new bank the connoisseurs rave on..never smoked anything from them still but he seems to have some 'exotic' genetics in his breeding stock and the reports are pretty good


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Classic seeds, chimera


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Classic seeds


So far, my first run with Classic seeds is impressing me. I'm close to day 60 and have got some weeks left with the strain I'm growing but I'll be updating my journal in time with a smoke report. 

Serious Seeds is probably neither underrated nor overrated, but I think they're overlooked because they've been around for over a decade. I think sometimes we get overly excited to try the new kids on the block when the old guys are still killin' it. I think SS has a new strain coming out in the next few months. I'll definitely be buying it even without reading the description.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys missed the boat........Breeders Choice (Eskobar) who works along side (and often uses some of Sannies breeding stock) with Sannie EASILY is the best, hands down.

Just to name a few which I've grown: Anesthesia, Chocolate Rain, Lady Cane, Cheeseberry Haze, and Blueberry Sativa. All winners! There's a whole lot more too.

No one really comes close in my opinion.....he's even better than Sannie by a 1/2 mile.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 19, 2012)

idk if there are REALLY considered underrated but i think dinafem and paradise have some awesome genetics. ive never grown anything i wasnt happy with from either. id highly suggest either one.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 19, 2012)

Homegrown fantaseeds, i've had many good grows with several of their strains.


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 19, 2012)

chimera and paradise aren't overrated..chimera doesn't compare a lot in forums but people that grown his stuff know that they're good


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2012)

World of Seedss


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 19, 2012)

Delicious Seeds


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 19, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> idk if there are REALLY considered underrated but i think dinafem and paradise have some awesome genetics. ive never grown anything i wasnt happy with from either. id highly suggest either one.


Both of these company's specialize in feminized seed, which many don't like to grow. But I agree, both are solid.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 19, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> Both of these company's specialize in feminized seed, which many don't like to grow. But I agree, both are solid.


i'll never understand the beef lots of growers have with feminized seeds. the only bad experiences ive had with feminized seeds were fem seeds from sub-par breeders (like Greenhouse seeds). ive heard rumors that dinafem got some of their strains/seed stock from mr. nice. if thats true then it explains why the end product is so damn good.

i think most ppl's issues with fem seeds are they go off 1 bad experience or believe everything they read/hear.

ive grown mj nearly about 5 years now and in that time frame i dont believe ive pop'd a single reg seed. no joke. ive grown at least 40-50 feminized seeds in that period. only losers were GHS really. everything else i had was at least decent and i didnt have hermie problems (except with GHS)..

reserva privada, paradise, dinafem, G13, Female seeds, Dutch passion and many others i cant remember and all were good feminized beans.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> chimera and paradise aren't overrated..chimera doesn't compare a lot in forums but people that grown his stuff know that they're good










Dude, the thread is titled under rated....what classic seed strain you growing homebrewer?


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Dude, the thread is titled under rated....what classic seed strain you growing homebrewer?


I'm growing his Thai & Columbian Gold x (C99 x Romulan)

Journal found here if you're at all interested: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/566752-classic-seeds-grow-journal.html


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 19, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> i'll never understand the beef lots of growers have with feminized seeds. the only bad experiences ive had with feminized seeds were fem seeds from sub-par breeders (like Greenhouse seeds). ive heard rumors that dinafem got some of their strains/seed stock from mr. nice. if thats true then it explains why the end product is so damn good.
> 
> i think most ppl's issues with fem seeds are they go off 1 bad experience or believe everything they read/hear.
> 
> ...


most people like me have a distaste for buying fem product at a higher sale price, i think fems are worth less than regs, the market disagree's. All you need to do to call yourself a "feminised seed breeder' is have a bunch of female clones and some good ol colloidal silver. no real selection process, no chance for future breeding, what you get is as good as its gonna get, or as stable as it will ever get.


now i think the method of using CS on a female is actually enlightening, as the sex parts YOUR desired pheno produces will have alot of resemblance to what you might actually want in a male (ie desplaying the male traits in order to make selecting the keeper male easier). but i guess i'm one of the only people who thinks this.


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah..i'm sorry, i meaned under rated.


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 19, 2012)

Esko. Sannie. Professor P.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn that pic is ugly fruitbat


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, bats n sharks creep me out.


----------



## jessica d (Dec 20, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> chimera and paradise aren't overrated..chimera doesn't compare a lot in forums but people that grown his stuff know that they're good


pretty simple to take dj's work and water it down. i have grown 4 of his strains and that is what i observed anyways. got some hermies with c-plus as well. Mr.Nice and Dj r underrated if you ask me.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 20, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> most people like me have a distaste for buying fem product at a higher sale price, i think fems are worth less than regs, the market disagree's. All you need to do to call yourself a "feminised seed breeder' is have a bunch of female clones and some good ol colloidal silver. no real selection process, no chance for future breeding, what you get is as good as its gonna get, or as stable as it will ever get.
> 
> 
> now i think the method of using CS on a female is actually enlightening, as the sex parts YOUR desired pheno produces will have alot of resemblance to what you might actually want in a male (ie desplaying the male traits in order to make selecting the keeper male easier). but i guess i'm one of the only people who thinks this.


the only reason i can see breeders and seedbanks charging more for fems is because it takes less work/space on your part. if you pop a 5 pack of fems then (assuming its a good breeder) you should have 5 solid fems. if you grow a 5 pack of regs you might only get 2 or 3 females and 2 or 3 males. so i guess it takes more soil (if thats what you use...its what i use)...more room in grow space (for nothing essentially unless you're breeding..if you're just growing for smoke its a waste in the end of a female that could have took its place in veg)

i guess thats the big sell. it works for me. when i had a bigger grow setup (2 600w for flowering and 1 4ft 6 bulb t5) regs taking up space and money (soil, electricity, nutes, etc until i found out they are male) wasnt as big of a deal. now i veg under a 2ft 4bulb t5 and flower under a 150w hps so for me personally fems are the way to go so i dont waste any of my lumens on plants that wont turn out to be female. 

so idk i guess theres some good reasons why fems are higher priced.

on a breeding standpoint i agree. what you get is what you get once you make the cross. thats why i think its all the more important to get a good breeder for fems because its not gonna get ne better lol. at least with regs the gene pool can be more easily manipulated. 

and i also love the concept of CS. 

another good use for it is to make S1's instead of feminized crosses. i plan on getting some TGA beans in the future and i'd like to find a winner pheno and make S1's so ill have a lot of (essentially) clones in seed form of TGA beans as well as other breeders i like who sell regs only.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 20, 2012)

CS is awesome!! I cross basically everything I can when I get the pollen of one, and then based off of how the mom smoked then I'll decide to grow it out or not. If you use 2 fire ass moms to make the fems you get really good results if the selection has been done right. I usually like to cross those with similar characteristics. IM about to make some backcross of 
(sour ak x chernobyl) x chernobyl (the original pollen donor, its pollinated by the Sour x cherno) 
I have some jilly bean x jilly bean and a S1 of those. Doing dairy queen now, hopefully I get a fem. 
I want to make a ton of S1's of this chernobyl as well, ill keep cloning and revegging it for now, but it's nice to have a gang of seeds and crosses. I've been as happy or better off with many I've made compared to bought. Only a few are better that I've bought, and some have improved a good deal from crossing with each other, like a Master Kush x Buku I did, i like the cross better than each of the original.


----------



## Jack n Molly (Dec 26, 2012)

Mr. Nice Guy
Sweet seeds
Cali connection 
Seedsman

ive seen a few posts about cali connection and MNG .
Any of you heard of sweet seeds or seedsman?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2012)

ataxia said:


> KOS ...way too under rated. Flying Dutchman, bodhi , holy smoke.


KOS is coming out w/new gear, they had just had a huge sale on old strains.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Fruitbat said:


> Esko. Sannie. Professor P.


Dynasty!, I'm running 3 of the professors' strains at the moment.


----------



## jessica d (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrr nice and seedsman r the best buddy. I wouldnt recomend cc at all from my experience. Mr nice has black widow and it is 3x the yield and better smoke then OSD. I dont get the attraction but i had it cuz i grew it lol wish i didnt


----------



## Jack n Molly (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmm im gonna have best buddy jeans (genes) at my house.. i hope their strains like each other as much as they do. I may be doing some of my own breeding if i can ever get some of the imfamous black widow. 

I guess no one has heard of sweet seeds ha sweetseeds.es if you can read french.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 26, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> the only reason i can see breeders and seedbanks charging more for fems is because it takes less work/space on your part. if you pop a 5 pack of fems then (assuming its a good breeder) you should have 5 solid fems. if you grow a 5 pack of regs you might only get 2 or 3 females and 2 or 3 males. so i guess it takes more soil (if thats what you use...its what i use)...more room in grow space (for nothing essentially unless you're breeding..if you're just growing for smoke its a waste in the end of a female that could have took its place in veg)


It's actually more supply/demand. It's a lot less work for a breeder to make feminized seed. A lot.



> i guess thats the big sell. it works for me. when i had a bigger grow setup (2 600w for flowering and 1 4ft 6 bulb t5) regs taking up space and money (soil, electricity, nutes, etc until i found out they are male) wasnt as big of a deal. now i veg under a 2ft 4bulb t5 and flower under a 150w hps so for me personally fems are the way to go so i dont waste any of my lumens on plants that wont turn out to be female.


Fair enough man.



> so idk i guess theres some good reasons why fems are higher priced.


Supply/demand is reason enough, although I think the demand for them is partly based on ignorance for some.



> on a breeding standpoint i agree. what you get is what you get once you make the cross. thats why i think its all the more important to get a good breeder for fems because its not gonna get ne better lol. at least with regs the gene pool can be more easily manipulated.


It really just depends on the plants in question, but no doubt there is likely less diversity in feminized lines. There still could be a lot more diversity than in a true breeding regular line however.



> another good use for it is to make S1's instead of feminized crosses. i plan on getting some TGA beans in the future and i'd like to find a winner pheno and make S1's so ill have a lot of (essentially) clones in seed form of TGA beans as well as other breeders i like who sell regs only.


They won't be clones. Not even close to it. TGA genetics are quite heterozygous by virtue of the parents he uses. You will probably get huge variation. I don't think his stuff breeds true for much, if anything. Special plants to be had in it though.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 26, 2012)

Im currently using cs on my female mekong landrace, plan on crossing it to my favorite indicas and seeing what the hybrids become, hoping for the best.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 26, 2012)

Im sory but chimera is a legit breeder, his gear isnt watered down, thats just nonsense you are spreading.


----------



## hazey grapes (Dec 27, 2012)

jordan of the islands. i haven't heard his name in years, but remember 3-4 members loving his stuff in a defunct forum from around '04. i see he's still making beans, at hemp depot i think.

the author of cannabible really likes dr atomic gear, especially NL haze, but his metal haze sounds even cooler to me. sadly, most of the banks that sell his gear are sketchy, but i've had great results with hemp depot back when joey weed was still making cindy & apollo beans. 

joey weed was underrated. those of us that grew his stuff liked it. it was the first gear i bred with, and made a really nice generic fruity and sticky haze with his cindy and short stuff's super cali haze. it's sad to see another breeder with essential gear leave the scene.



> *Im sory but chimera is a legit breeder, his gear isnt watered down, thats just nonsense you are spreading. *


 that's why HIS orange flavored C plus (not critical +) is the strain at the top of my cali-o list just because TGA's agent orange name has connotations in opposition to my spitituality. that one's already trippy, but if memory serves me right, the chimera grower that mentioned C plus said it's delicious. i bet that crossed with a lemon pheno of malawi gold would be awesome... way tastier than a haze skunk.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 27, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> that's why HIS orange flavored C plus (not critical +) is the strain at the top of my cali-o list just because TGA's agent orange name has connotations in opposition to my spitituality.


lmao hazey you get me every time "TGA's agent orange name has connotations in opposition to my spitituality" your a funny guy hazey thats a classic. lmao 


well the reason I would go with chimera is cause he's a breeder TGA on the other hand is a pollen chucker. but thanks hazey I needed a good laugh. lol


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 27, 2012)

I vote for DJ Short, Bodhi, Mosca and myself. Everything I have tried from those guys has lived up to my expectations. I voted for myself b/c in my pollen chucking I made a cross of SSSDH and Mosca's Sweet Tooth that can give most strains I have bought a run for the $. Happy holidays and good growing to all!


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cant even go to Mr Nice without Bluntmassa bashin on Sub. Holy shit man give us a break. What did the guy do fuck your mom?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 27, 2012)

Jack n Molly said:


> Hmm im gonna have best buddy jeans (genes) at my house.. i hope their strains like each other as much as they do. I may be doing some of my own breeding if i can ever get some of the imfamous black widow.
> 
> I guess no one has heard of sweet seeds ha sweetseeds.es if you can read french.


I have heard of Sweet Seedss. Even tried growing 3 of their strains. Hydro and soil for their Big Devil. Most worthless plant I have ever bought seed for and misnamed as a joke. Their Fast Bud is not and their Speed Devil? Grew like arugula, got a foot tall and I killed it out of spite. Seriously. I would never grow any of their stuff again.

World of Seedss is way underrated. Try their White Rhino X Mazar. EXCELLENT plant and smoke.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 27, 2012)

And G13 Labs OG13 - their version of plain old OG Kush - is extremely recommended for growing and smoking. Excellent, excellent, excellent.


----------



## Natural Gas (Dec 27, 2012)

Sick Meds https://www.sickmeds.com/ William's Wonder; Green Crack 

Breeder's Boutique...Engineer's Dream, Psycho Killer

Reggae Seeds...Juanita la Lagrimosa

FWIW


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Dec 27, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Cant even go to Mr Nice without Bluntmassa bashin on Sub. Holy shit man give us a break. What did the guy do fuck your mom?


He's right though. Sub is a pollen chucker of the highest order.


----------



## jessica d (Dec 27, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Im sory but chimera is a legit breeder, his gear isnt watered down, thats just nonsense you are spreading.


chimera used djs work according to chimera himself. i know him and grown 4 of his strains just my observations along with the seed distributor that i bought them from lol mental floss bahah Then i have grown most of djs gear and Mr nice and sure if you want waterdowned genetics for less $ chimera is the guy. there is alot worse breeders, he used djs work which i love. call it waterdowned, ever grown mental floss or his other gear?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 27, 2012)

Grew mental floss last summer....some super dank shit...tight frosted buds...most turned purple,the green pheno was good too....above average yield ...only complaint is smoke is a lil harsh...even after a ten day dry three week cure ....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Cant even go to Mr Nice without Bluntmassa bashin on Sub. Holy shit man give us a break. What did the guy do fuck your mom?


he crossed everything in site with c99 x romulan.lol, but for real subcool is the deffinition of a pollen chucker he may be the most popular pollen chucker but still a pollen chucker. you may even get great weed from his shit but is it really any better then c99, romulan and all the clone only's and f1's he crosses with? of course you'll get some good shit but is it really worth paying ak-47 prices for somthing I could have bred myself everything the dudes got costs the same price as ak-47. thats why I go to breeders for my seeds I want somthing that took years to make not somthing from a guy with a few males that just crosses them to clone only's and calls it a strain then charges top dollar. not to mention the guy basically said hes better then dj short how a closet breeder can ever think that is just retarded. DJ's done a whole lot more for the cannabis gene pool than subcool can even imagine.

why you so butt hurt about me not likeing subfool and his subpar genetics I'm only one guy but then again I'm far from the only one who don't care for tga. must be butt hurt cause of your corny avatar. lol,


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 28, 2012)

You and Hazey make a cute couple
Thing is you have never grown his stuff but go on and on about Subfool the pollen chucker blah blah. Did Sub kick some super soil in your face or something cause what you got goin on is obsessive behaviour. Every post dude? I recommend counselling. 
Now sit down here on this leather sofa, smoke a big fattie, and tell us all the real truth. Why are you really mad at at Subfool? I think its a man crush thing


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 28, 2012)

Doobius I got to agree with bluntmassa1 on this. I have been growing 12 years and have grown a shitload of different stuff including a bunch of different strains of subcools and I have to say he is a pollen chucker. A well known pollen chucker but still a pollen chucker. He got well known for his soil not his seeds and I think that is even sub par it is way too hot of a mix. The breeder who I wish was still around and think is under rated is Breeder Steve from Spice of Life. He has been gone from the scene for awhile now but a lot of stuff coming out still can't hold a flame to some of the stuff he bred.


----------



## althor (Dec 28, 2012)

No doubt about it, Subcool may have some fire "strains" if you can call abunch of F1s strains. Personally I would just call them crosses.
People accidently make crosses like Subcool's regularly, they just dont slap a name on it and market it.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 28, 2012)

i agree he is a pollen chucker but he still has fire seeds. Dont be mad just be aware of who your dealing with.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Dec 28, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> i agree he is a pollen chucker but he still has fire seeds. Dont be mad just be aware of who your dealing with.


Yeah, but the problem with pollen chuckers is that you have to dig through seeds to find the keeper. I have not tried everything he offers but i have tried a bit and I don't really classify his gear (so far) as being elite (or "fire"), but that's just personal preference.

I have nothing against Subcool personally (Hell, I have never even met the guy), I just call it like I see it. He seems to be a good soil grower, and has a good grasp of growing in general but I don't think that he is the end all be all like some of his weed nerd minions do. I think his true talent lies in marketing himself.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 28, 2012)

I remember reading about Breeder Steve killing more plants in one year than most of us have ever grown. Heard stories about Breeder Steve starting thousands of seeds looking for that desired trait. Amazing if you ask me. I said thousands of plants, thats a breeder! Not like now days where anyone with a tent in their house is considered a breeder. For sheer #'s of plants started- Breeder Steve may never be equaled.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

Whatever happened to getting what ya pay for?like this killer ass stupor inducing lovliness?
i want skunk munkie making and pasing all laws and legislation! lol!


----------



## jessica d (Dec 28, 2012)

steve also used djs gear. great breeder in comparison and LUI from red. djs the most underated esp for superb males


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I think his true talent lies in marketing himself.


for real you watch the weed nerd and some of his threads especially the one about blueberry fucking guy acts like his shits the only thing worth buying. you watch the weed nerd the only time he mentions another strain is to say how much better his are. I stoped watching that shit a long time ago every episode is like a tga commercial.lol, but his fan boys believe every word he say's like its the words of god himself. but I aint mad about it dudes a millionaire that started with an 8x8 grow tent one decent male and a few clone only and f1 females and a mouth if anything I'm impressed dudes a millionaire for talking like his shit don't stink even got fans buying shirts, jars, mugs even pre-mixed super soil guys one hell of a promoter thats for sure. but the way I see it the guys the biggest bull shitter in the buisness you fan boy's can disagree all you like but I know a sales man when I see one.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just want to know why you are on Subs back in every post on every forum I go to? There are plenty of crap breeders. Never hear a word from you about Greenhouse or Dinafem ripping off their strains. Nothing about the dozen other polyhybrid breeders. Just Sub wah wah wah. I dont disagree with you. I just want to know why you are obsessed with this when you havent even grow his stuff?


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 29, 2012)

What this site could use is more people who know and grow and give real grow experience and less people like newbie bluntmassa who 'heard' or 'read' it somewhere and feels the need to tell us over and over. The guy has hundreds of posts all bashing tga and I want to know the real reason. I am running gear from 8 breeders and am nobodys fanboy 
c'mon man tell us the real reason why your mad at Sub?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 29, 2012)

Subcool? Looks like He's taking up Vic High's place in the universe.

You all remember Vic don't you, Breeder Steve hated him, and since DJ and Steve decided to hook up. DJ by proxy hated Vic also. And now the hate has been transfered to Subby.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Dec 29, 2012)

The whole deal seemed somewhat Odd. I talked to Steve a couple of times, and he seemed like a nice fella. Invited me to stop by his Villa in europe... I'm not for sure why he hated Vic so. Maybe it was because Vic has taken DJ Short's blueberry, bred it. And then started selling his own verison of Blueberry. Which Vic, and a number of other people said was better then DJ's version.

So, if you believe the DJ Short version of Blueberry. It is a F6 which mean it has been bred foward for a number of generations, to acheive a stable strain.

And here's my fun "Who was Vic High" video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z5atqLzlk8

The Vic High version, was that Vic, took a 10 pack of DJ's Blueberry, found one male in the 10 pack. And with that, he made something bettter. Which really shouldn't be possible, if the Blueberry strain is stable. And certainly not from a low number selection of 10 plants, which Vic said was how it happened.


----------



## jessica d (Jan 9, 2013)

ya vic says lots of stupid stuff but to take dj's work and be amazed by the outcome and call dj a idiot is typical vicky. anyone can take a legends work and make nice crosses esp. dj males. least guys like steve give high respect eh


----------



## sonar (Jan 9, 2013)

So what do you guys think about Emerald Triangle? I grew Lost Coast OG and Grapefruit Krush last year and they incredible. Lost Coast OG ended up being a 7' monster with rock hard nugs and side branching like you couldn't believe. Grapefruit Krush got damaged bad early in flower by a deer or something, but it recovered to be some of the finest, sweetest smoke I've ever grown. From what I've seen, ET has some serious potential. Both were from fem seeds. I've seen a few reports of some hermies with their fems, but I didn't see a male flower on either. I'm going to try to find some pics, but the pics don't do either of them any justice.


----------



## sonar (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I was so impressed with Emerald Triangle that I bought another pack of Grapefruit Krush, along with a pack of Mastadon Kush. Still have a few more Lost Coast OG beans and a pack of Super Sour OG. Also have a single freebie Emerald Jack and Trinity Kush. All fem. 

2013 might be an all, or mostly, ET season. 

I have so many gaddamn beans I don't even know where to begin. I have Attitude freebies from like 4 years ago still. Have some DNA/Reserva Privada beans from a promo last fall. Beans from Paradise, G13, and Kannabia from 2011. Some freebies from Dutch Passion from I think from 2010. A pack of Sensi Super Skunk from last year. A few other randon strains from GHS, Sagarmatha, and Dinafem. Most importanly, 15 reg seeds EACH from 5 different outdoor strains a friend of mine bred and gave to me! I'm not ever sure where to begin.


----------



## echlectica (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not sure how they got on my FB page but this company called "New House seeds" looks like some good gear but I guess its really dificult to find.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 10, 2013)

TGA fanboy's? i really love their jack's cleaner 2, not because of any hype to which i'm pretty much immune as i'm a do my own thing and go against the flow kinda person in general, but because it was the best high i've had since the 80s even with the heavier than i like stone. so then what's the opposite of fanboy? hateboy? there's a few people that really seem to hate on them when so many love almost every strain in their line. maybe they're a little overrated or at least overpopular as many breeders have great gear, but some of that reputation is deserved. i only had the reputation to go by when i rolled the dice on that strain because the name of it's jack the ripper sibling i know i'd love to smoke goes against my belief system.

no matter what breeder is out there, someone's gonna hate for some reason or another.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 10, 2013)

PeakseedsBC definitely for me. 

Kushberry I grew out - really nice smoke. Surprisingly zippy.

First NL pheno I try - I like it a lot. Warm all over feeling. Puts a smile on your face.

And the Skunk comes down soon and it's been the one I've been most excited about.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaws gear is up there. Outlaw genetics. Next generation.


----------



## thecoolman (Jan 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Whatever happened to getting what ya pay for?View attachment 2457941like this killer ass stupor inducing lovliness?
> i want skunk munkie making and pasing all laws and legislation! lol!


That nug looks like SHIT!


----------



## PathofTime420 (Jan 11, 2013)

1. Cannacopia
2. Karma Genetics
3. PeakSeedsBC
4. Resin Seeds/CBD Crew


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 11, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> That nug looks like SHIT!


I have never tried it and while I agree that nug doesn't have much bag appeal, I have had some killer smoke that was airy like that. Usually they are sativa dominate strains and have cerebral highs. I have a Strawberry Diesel that looks like that and it tastes and smells fantastic but if you just saw it in a bag you would pass it up. Also the best NYCD I have ever had was all foxtails and was airy too and I smoked that with Soma himself at a Cannabis Cup in 2001. Also check out Dr. Grinspoon it has no bag appeal but its suppose to be 25% THC taste great and have a killer super uplifting high. So don't always judge a book by its cover.

Dr. Grinspoon


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 11, 2013)

'Bag appeal' is for newbs.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 11, 2013)

Freak @ Cabin Fever.


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 11, 2013)

What are some underrated breeders on attitude?


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Jan 11, 2013)

*BOG
Dioxide

*


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 11, 2013)

Cyproz said:


> What are some underrated breeders on attitude?


Homegrown fantaseeds was at one point my favorite seed maker. Their armageddon, blue haze, super crystal i still have cuttings of. Hard seeds to get these days. I plan on growing the shiva-afghani and amazing haze sometime in 2013-2014 before they get discontinued or disappear.
They use alot of original positronics genetics since they took over their genetics library back in the day. Quality gear so far if a bit expensive.


----------



## jessica d (Jan 11, 2013)

NickNasty said:


> I have never tried it and while I agree that nug doesn't have much bag appeal, I have had some killer smoke that was airy like that. Usually they are sativa dominate strains and have cerebral highs. I have a Strawberry Diesel that looks like that and it tastes and smells fantastic but if you just saw it in a bag you would pass it up. Also the best NYCD I have ever had was all foxtails and was airy too and I smoked that with Soma himself at a Cannabis Cup in 2
> 001. Also check out Dr. Grinspoon it has no bag appeal but its suppose to be 25% THC taste great and have a killer super uplifting high. So don't always judge a book by its cover.
> 
> Dr. Grinspoon
> View attachment 2475993


ya out of 100's of strains i have smoked some of the best were airy 'sativa staggered" structure. not grower error airy lol


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 11, 2013)

> *That nug looks like SHIT! *


without looking at the pic, a bud's looks have NOTHING to do with the quality of it's high.



> *'Bag appeal' is for newbs. *


 preach it brother! preach it! i've taken to calling it schwag appeal as it's only purpose is to hype up inferior indicas that are way more common than they should be as more people would rather get high than stoned. the very first time i smoked indicas after being spoiled by cali grown columbian gold, i hated them and no amount of:
- look at all that resin (that just makes you tired with no euphoria, motivation, creativity or sensory effects)
- mmmm mmmm mmm, smell that skunk's anus! that's some "good shit" (irony intended)
- look at the size of that bud! (sounds like penis envy)
- feel how hard that is! why, you can't even break it apart and smoke it with your bare fingers!
- look! red hairs!

big fucking deal! no matter how much you try and hype that shit, it doesn't get you high! i've been thinking of starting a thread calling bag appeal lies because those who've actually smoked bud that the OPPOSITE of that propaganda know that the best shit has none of those traits. columbian gold popcorn was fluffy, pale green, no more exotic smelling than pine, tasted like what a wild growing field smells like, and had only little peachuzz resin glands on it. the "bag appeal myth" was created to distract the weak minded and forgetful from the fact that the indoor shit that replaced sativas after the paraquat wars and drought was seriously inferior to the highs we were all getting the summer before at half the fucking price at that! it's hype to make the "new jack" shit sound better when in fact it's MUCH WORSE.

peeps that have actually gotten high for real and old timer's know what the fuck is up, and by that, i mean that UP buzz you get when you're high. it's purely marketing hype for schwag and enough people bought into it to make the myth seem like reality. i defy ANY schwag appeal advocate to take 4 big chamber hits off real columbian gold and call it "weak"! you take 4 hits of that shit and first you'll be woofing your lungs out, then you'll feel happy for a minute until the room starts spinning on you and you have to lie down and pray for sleep and WHATEVER you do, don't try and take the edge off with beer as it'll only make you puke your guts out on top of your lungs, and THEN you'll start trippin' and seeing shit, but all you'll care about is the room to stop spinning and making you dizzy. the experience is a lot funner at sane doses and if you aren't a naturally twitchy person who WOULD be better suited with an anti-anxiety indy or hybrid.

i can't give fez rep at the moment, but he's telling it like it really is... i'll bear witness!



> *ya out of 100's of strains i have smoked some of the best were airy 'sativa staggered" structure. not grower error airy lol *


 another truth bearer!

and another...


> *"I started smoking in the 70's and remember the quality of the highs were amazing. They induced fits of laughter, incredible munchies, made you feel uplifted, inspired and happy. I noticed a drop in effects around the early 90's. Didn't really know what had happened, but the fun high sorta went away. I shrugged it off thinking maybe it was my tolerance had gotten to high or just getting older in age that lowered the quality of the buzz.
> 
> 
> It wasn't until I started talking to other smokers around my age and slightly younger that I realized it wasn't just me. Many people agreed the "fun stuff" disappeared in the early 90's.
> ...


from jgerlitz & His father, here:
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/532147-malawi-landrace-sativa-130-days-8.html

and another...


> *Me personally, I'm not a (heavy) indica person - but I have my reasons. Mainly because I have clinically diagnosed neurological problems... I'm sure you know enough at med's as to why sativa's help me better. I had the same issues with my "old" dealer before I became legal. A few times I would get a good sativa and request that he ask for it again. He would yell at me giving me all kinds of shit about how it wasn't that good, and sativas take too long to grow, are stringy with no bag appeal, etc.*


from Buddy232 here:
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/484337-what-strains-should-i-use.html#post6584314



OK, i went and did it. i created a thread just about the myth of bag appeal that all the old timers and greedy bastids can argue in here
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/609869-bag-appeal-fucking-lie-stop.html#post8511321


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Start a thread about the bag appeal lies and see the shit you get,


You obviousley been buying the wrong stuff as I can get stuff that as bag appeal,quality and gets me of my titts.
C99 you talk of yourself , and if grown the right pheno can have the ultimate bag appeal.



QUit chatting like as if you guru of cannabis as you only every fucked plants up not ever grow them


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 11, 2013)

There's a lot if quality around that has both flavor and buzz. It's up to the smoker if they prefer sativas or indi's. find what ya like from a quality breeder and your golden. Snow high seeds is another quality one along with kos


----------



## phaty (Jan 11, 2013)

Medman out of Canada has been killin it.. legit genetics at a wicked good price . just had my purple pain killer thread deleted at icbag so im going to start a fresh one here!


----------



## doowmd (Jan 11, 2013)

hazey grapes said:


> without looking at the pic, a bud's looks have NOTHING to do with the quality of it's high.
> 
> preach it brother! preach it! i've taken to calling it schwag appeal as it's only purpose is to hype up inferior indicas that are way more common than they should be as more people would rather get high than stoned. the very first time i smoked indicas after being spoiled by cali grown columbian gold, i hated them and no amount of:
> - look at all that resin (that just makes you tired with no euphoria, motivation, creativity or sensory effects)
> ...




I like to call it "Pretindica"


----------



## sonar (Jan 12, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Homegrown fantaseeds was at one point my favorite seed maker. Their armageddon, blue haze, super crystal i still have cuttings of. Hard seeds to get these days. I plan on growing the shiva-afghani and amazing haze sometime in 2013-2014 before they get discontinued or disappear.
> They use alot of original positronics genetics since they took over their genetics library back in the day. Quality gear so far if a bit expensive.


The first year I grew outdoors using seedbank seeds, among other things I bought a pack of Homegrown Fantaseeds "Outdoor Mix." Out of 5 or 6 that I cracked, I ended up with two very nice ladies. I spent quite a bit of time afterwards reading up on their strain descriptions to try and get an idea of what it was that I grew. Of course there is no way of ever knowing for sure, but at the time I thought there was a very good chance the bigger of the two was their Armageddon. If I had to take a wild guess, I would say the other one could have been Caramella. 

I completely forgot about those guys until you mentioned them. Regardless of what it was, I was impressed with them. I still have the remaining seeds in my stash. I'd like to grow them out someday.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Billy Goat Seeds , he's sick now and hasn't released much lately but his strains like oriential express ,chocolate thai F2's, and he suppled the thai plant to head seeds to make Casey Jones . Hope he gets better soon so he can put out some more killer strains , he defiantly gets my vote for most underrated breeder.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2013)

I like indicas ....I have neck n back pain... bag appeal is a must IMO...if it looks like garbage there is an excellent chance it smokes like it.I have Cindy's. Mosca seeds goin now...


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 13, 2013)

Some of the best smoke I've had looked like dirt mex that had been trampled by cattle, bag appeal means nothing to me.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 13, 2013)

World of Seedss White Rhino X Mazar i Sharifi. Absolutely excellent smoke.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jan 27, 2013)

i dont know how over or under rated tga is, but i have seen a few hundred strains out here in colorado, and tga's gear is definitely some of the frostiest nugs out there, and the aromas from his plants are quite exquisite and original. I have seen jack the ripper(unbelievably white), agent orange(unbelieveable dank orange smell, frosty, 2 lbs light), jilly bean(low yielder but frosty on all surfaces and smells straight up like jellybeans great high only 1 lb a light though), vortex(grows nice a little too lemon/piney for my taste, not my fav) and pinklady. the pink lady pheno from the plushberry pack is some of the best smelling weed i have ever smelled personally. it smells like fruity pebbles and pure og kush blended together. 

I would say the most underrated breeders around here are BC bud depot, mendo purps ibl is probably top 5 strains all time for me and the god bud is phenomenal. i cant wait to try the girl scout cookies


----------



## slotcheat10 (Feb 9, 2013)

hempdepot carries a full line of jordens gear!! never grown any out yet!


----------



## thecoolman (Feb 20, 2013)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> i dont know how over or under rated tga is, but i have seen a few hundred strains out here in colorado, and tga's gear is definitely some of the frostiest nugs out there, and the aromas from his plants are quite exquisite and original. I have seen jack the ripper(unbelievably white), agent orange(unbelieveable dank orange smell, frosty, 2 lbs light), jilly bean(low yielder but frosty on all surfaces and smells straight up like jellybeans great high only 1 lb a light though), vortex(grows nice a little too lemon/piney for my taste, not my fav) and pinklady. the pink lady pheno from the plushberry pack is some of the best smelling weed i have ever smelled personally. it smells like fruity pebbles and pure og kush blended together.
> 
> I would say the most underrated breeders around here are BC bud depot, mendo purps ibl is probably top 5 strains all time for me and the god bud is phenomenal. i cant wait to try the girl scout cookies



Well since you dont know I will tell you Tga is way overrated and bc bud depot is a fucking joke.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Feb 21, 2013)

Sin City Blue Power! I have the Power clone and it beats just about everything Indica potency wise! https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-bluepower/prod_3959.html
You'll be sorry you didn't pick this up when it sells out!


----------



## althor (Feb 21, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Well since you dont know I will tell you Tga is way overrated and bc bud depot is a fucking joke.


 Makes me wonder if you have grown anything that doesnt suck?
Maybe you should consider improving your growing skills.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 21, 2013)

althor said:


> Makes me wonder if you have grown anything that doesnt suck?
> Maybe you should consider improving your growing skills.


yeah... honestly my cut of chernobyl, which is a lime sherbert tasting super sativa, is possibly the second frostiest mom in my stable. TGA has a lot of chronic genetics, they just don't have any worked lines, so its a crapshoot, and they certainly certainly seem to have some that like to herm a little in later flowering.
frankly, i'd say swerve is more overrated as a breeder, if you took his elite genetics away and made him start from selection, i don't think it would be very impressive. TCC is more of just a way to get reasonable facsimiles to elite clones bred by other people.


----------



## althor (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a very good point about Swerve, Clankie. There is no doubt in my mind he has elite genetics but I don't equate that to him being a good grower or breeder. His skills lie in having access to elite clones.


----------



## thecoolman (Feb 21, 2013)

althor said:


> Makes me wonder if you have grown anything that doesnt suck?
> Maybe you should consider improving your growing skills.


Well i have grown some bad ass sour diesel, blue dream, master kush, og kush, anestesia, purple urkle, skunk, decent white russian,
most of the emerald triangle strains, dj shorts strains a few MR NiCE runs plenty of good indica runs lots of bag seeds and some SSSC seeds back in the 80s
Every fucking one of them kicks ass on TGA and we all know BC BUD DEPOT is a scam. My suggestion is to go back to your own schwag filled garden 
and quit posting info until you get some skills and better yet try smoking some good bud one day.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 21, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Well i have grown some bad ass sour diesel, blue dream, master kush, og kush, anestesia, purple urkle, skunk, decent white russian,
> most of the emerald triangle strains, dj shorts strains a few MR NiCE runs plenty of good indica runs lots of bag seeds and some SSSC seeds back in the 80s
> Every fucking one of them kicks ass on TGA and we all know BC BUD DEPOT is a scam. My suggestion is to go back to your own schwag filled garden
> and quit posting info until you get some skills and better yet try smoking some good bud one day.


let's see some real pics of your grows, buddy, because i could fertilize my garden with all the shit coming outta your mouth. My favorite Killing Fields cut is strong as hell, and i've seen plenty of legitimate grows of Killing Fields know that either you fucked up your grow or you're just making shit up.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Feb 21, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Well i have grown some bad ass sour diesel, blue dream, master kush, og kush, anestesia, purple urkle, skunk, decent white russian,
> most of the emerald triangle strains, dj shorts strains a few MR NiCE runs plenty of good indica runs lots of bag seeds and some SSSC seeds back in the 80s
> Every fucking one of them kicks ass on TGA and we all know BC BUD DEPOT is a scam. My suggestion is to go back to your own schwag filled garden
> and quit posting info until you get some skills and better yet try smoking some good bud one day.



Got any pic's of any of these grows..?? I've checked your past posts. You sir bring nothing but insults and shit talk.
Show me some pic's of your badass grows. Now, this would be the part where I show you some pic's of TGA gear and make you look like an idiot.. 

Chernobyl TGA















JTR


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 21, 2013)

Clankie said:


> let's see some real pics of your grows, buddy, because i could fertilize my garden with all the shit coming outta your mouth. My favorite Killing Fields cut is strong as hell, and i've seen plenty of legitimate grows of Killing Fields know that either you fucked up your grow or you're just making shit up.


There are a lot of solid strains out there. It's completely reasonable for _anyone_ here to say they've had a better experience with _this_ seed producer over _that_ seed producer.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 21, 2013)

homebrewer said:


> There are a lot of solid. hxmch strains out there. It's completely reasonable for _anyone_ here to say they've had a better experience with _this_ seed producer over _that_ seed producer.


what is less reasonable is when someone, who is pretending to be two people, bashes an extremely well documented and almost exclusively positively reviewed strain as garbage with absolutely no evidence. especially when the individual has never made anything close to a positive contribution to the community.


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Feb 21, 2013)

Clankie said:


> what is less reasonable is when someone, who is pretending to be two people, bashes an extremely well documented and almost exclusively positively reviewed strain as garbage with absolutely no evidence. especially when the individual has never made anything close to a positive contribution to the community.


Is he also tree king? those are the only two people ive ever seen talk shit about sannie


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 21, 2013)

homebrewer said:


> There are a lot of solid strains out there. It's completely reasonable for _anyone_ here to say they've had a better experience with _this_ seed producer over _that_ seed producer.


show an tell or dont tell


----------



## tree king (Feb 22, 2013)

40sdroppinhot said:


> Is he also tree king? those are the only two people ive ever seen talk shit about sannie


lol no were not the same people. theres way too many threads to go through but here and on multiple other sites theres been like 20 people that said kf has a week high and i grew out 60 seeds too no pheno was impressive. most people on these sites dont know what there talkin about so you gotta be careful who you listen to


----------



## ataxia (Feb 22, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> I have heard of Sweet Seedss. Even tried growing 3 of their strains. Hydro and soil for their Big Devil. Most worthless plant I have ever bought seed for and misnamed as a joke. Their Fast Bud is not and their Speed Devil? Grew like arugula, got a foot tall and I killed it out of spite. Seriously. I would never grow any of their stuff again.
> 
> World of Seedss is way underrated. Try their White Rhino X Mazar. EXCELLENT plant and smoke.


Sweet seedz hit a home run with their Cream Caramel (seems like they try all kinds of pollen to hit it with now) other than that, i've never tried or heard anything special about any other strains ...except for maybe their SAD. World of sseeds Strawberry Blue imprressed the fuck out of me although it's a strain that's rarely recognized even by them .... never tried the WR X Mazar, but they say it's goood medicine.


How about Mandala, Sagramatha, .....also very impressed with Jordan of the Isle's selection. Blue Chemo sounds like a mad man..... Oh don't forget Next Generation


----------



## Clankie (Feb 22, 2013)

tree king said:


> lol no were not the same people. theres way too many threads to go through but here and on multiple other sites theres been like 20 people that said kf has a week high and i grew out 60 seeds too no pheno was impressive. most people on these sites dont know what there talkin about so you gotta be careful who you listen to


I'm no FBI agent, but i will believe tree king and thecoolman are different people when they can provide me valid social security or drivers license numbers to prove it. Not only from the self aggrandizing (and lower case) nature of their names as well as the fact that, reading their posts, they certainly sound like the same person. Either they are virtually identical 16 year old trolls, or much more likely, it is one guy posting as tree king from a computer and thecoolman from a cell phone. Or the other way 'round, it doesn't really matter. And really, it doesn't matter, because either way, them bitches is just trollin'.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 22, 2013)

ataxia said:


> Sweet seedz hit a home run with their Cream Caramel (seems like they try all kinds of pollen to hit it with now) other than that, i've never tried or heard anything special about any other strains ...except for maybe their SAD. World of sseeds Strawberry Blue imprressed the fuck out of me although it's a strain that's rarely recognized even by them .... never tried the WR X Mazar, but they say it's goood medicine.
> 
> 
> How about *Mandala, Sagramatha*, .....also very impressed with Jordan of the Isle's selection. Blue Chemo sounds like a mad man..... Oh don't forget Next Generation


ive grown strawberry d-lite from sagarmatha. it was decent. nothing over the top amazing. my pheno didnt have a strawberry scent but it was a decent high. grew like an indica (even tho the genes are a strawberry cough and a nyc diesel which was a nice surprise as i was expecting a really tall plant). decent yeild. decent smoke. thats all the experience i have with them.

mandala is a breeder ive heard LOTS of good things about so on a whim i bought 3 packs of 3 different strains of theirs (cali dream. chill-om and fruitylicious) i have yet to grow them out tho but from what i hear they are world class and priced very reasonable (10 packs of beans for $30-$50 on avg)


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 22, 2013)

Clankie said:


> I'm no FBI agent, but i will believe tree king and thecoolman are different people when they can provide me valid social security or drivers license numbers to prove it. Not only from the self aggrandizing (and lower case) nature of their names as well as the fact that, reading their posts, they certainly sound like the same person. Either they are virtually identical 16 year old trolls, or much more likely, it is one guy posting as tree king from a computer and thecoolman from a cell phone. Or the other way 'round, it doesn't really matter. And really, it doesn't matter, because either way, them bitches is just trollin'.


Why do you care so much about his/their opinion(s)? _They_ don't like a strain that _you_ like, that's probably not the first time that that has happened in this community.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Feb 22, 2013)

ataxia said:


> Sweet seedz hit a home run with their Cream Caramel (seems like they try all kinds of pollen to hit it with now) other than that, i've never tried or heard anything special about any other strains ...except for maybe their SAD. *World of sseeds Strawberry Blue imprressed the fuck out of me although it's a strain that's rarely recognized even by them *.... never tried the WR X Mazar, but they say it's goood medicine.
> 
> 
> How about Mandala, Sagramatha, .....also very impressed with Jordan of the Isle's selection. Blue Chemo sounds like a mad man..... Oh don't forget Next Generation


Me too. Strawberry Blue was some euphoric, giggly, happily potent stuff. Very dense, very unique high/stone, and great taste/smell also. I've had a lot of "elite" genetics and the Strawberry Blue is WAY up there towards the top of the best I've had....And it was freebee too  Don't know why they don't push it more. Never had anything else by them but have to imagine something that good would be worth promoting.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol u guys are funny 

And I agree just agree to disagree ..

Here's my 2 cents ...I never grew any sannie strains ..but anybody who has smoked ..ECSD ..REAL ogs ..and shit loads of hazes and chem hybrids ..I wouldn't even GROW killing fields ..it might be strong to some but when ur talking about super potent super dank shit ..KILLING FIELDS is not even in the same room ! Of that convo ..eveeybody is entitled to there opinion ..everybody has a diff high tolerance ..so how can u be mad at some ones opinion ?


----------



## tree king (Feb 22, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Lol u guys are funny
> 
> And I agree just agree to disagree ..
> 
> Here's my 2 cents ...I never grew any sannie strains ..but anybody who has smoked ..ECSD ..REAL ogs ..and shit loads of hazes and chem hybrids ..I wouldn't even GROW killing fields ..it might be strong to some but when ur talking about super potent super dank shit ..KILLING FIELDS is not even in the same room ! Of that convo ..eveeybody is entitled to there opinion ..everybody has a diff high tolerance ..so how can u be mad at some ones opinion ?


thank you silverhaze! the thing is though i feel like i got tricked cause its supposed to be half jack herer which is a haze hybrid plus sannie told me it was real potent before i bought it. thinking back on it now i think alot of these europeans are making selections for yield and taste and not potency. the name of his main strain is called sannies jack which is half of kf and its not powerful, he must of backcrossed that shit 6 or 7 times so he selected what he wanted from sensi's jack herer and thats not potency know what im sayin


----------



## althor (Feb 22, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Lol u guys are funny
> 
> And I agree just agree to disagree ..
> 
> Here's my 2 cents ...I never grew any sannie strains ..but anybody who has smoked ..ECSD ..REAL ogs ..and shit loads of hazes and chem hybrids ..I wouldn't even GROW killing fields ..it might be strong to some but when ur talking about super potent super dank shit ..KILLING FIELDS is not even in the same room ! Of that convo ..eveeybody is entitled to there opinion ..everybody has a diff high tolerance ..so how can u be mad at some ones opinion ?



Atleast you admit you have never grown it. I grow OGs and hazes and more strains than I could possibly try to list. While KF is a much different buzz than OG that doesn't mean KF is weak. That is just silly to even suggest that.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't understand why your even buying ceed if you already have what you call the best!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had all the OG/Sourd Hybrids at the dispensaries but they still don't compare to the outdoor Skunk bagseed my friends and I grew in the 80's. The buds were as big as my arm when dried and very dense/sticky.

You could smell the plants over a 1/4 mile away and the buds would be so huge and dense > not rock hard nuggets.
Burned better in papers than the rock buds nowadays and it would put me in another world for 4-5 hours then sleepytime.

I wish I still had that pheno. from that time>it was one of a kind and I didn't know/care about cloning back then.

You can't smell OG/SourD much through a glass jar> That Skunk would stink up my entire house while inside sealed jars.
I don't even think dispensaries would stock it because it smelled that strong!It was more sativa than todays skunks.


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 23, 2013)

The real deal ohio strain Death Star reeks like that. Quadruple bagged and jarred and my whole fucking house smells


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2013)

Never had any ohio strains> sounds like a winner!


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 23, 2013)

gronkinatort3000 said:


> What did I do wrong to my Mosca C99? I grew out a 10 pack and got 3 females. Looked awesome, smelled awesome, smoked awesome. ZERO... and i mean ZERO high.


Perhaps your tolerance to cannabis is much higher than most? I smoked the original brothers grimm c99 and for exactly one hour straight I couldn't stop laughing. I had muscle aches in my stomach for almost a week after from laughing so much.

I've also smoked a lot of stuff that was said to be potent and long lasting, but after the first initial smoke, It wouldn't last very long. I get tolerance build up very quick and I find it difficult to find a strain which hits me over and over again. However, the ones I have found are L.S.D, Stawberry Diesel, C99 and White Rhino. Those strains I just kept getting high/stoned off of them, even after a week of smoking L.S.D, I still get baked out of my brains on it!


----------



## Jogro (Feb 24, 2013)

gronkinatort3000 said:


> Just ordered Williams Wonder, Green Crack and Pyscho Killer. It's like you read my mind!!


If you haven't already, please see my signature line for some pretty detailed grow reports on Sickmeds Williams Wonder and Green Crack S1. 

The title of this thread is supposed to be "most underrated breeders". 

I think Red from Sickmeds will be the first to tell you that he didn't breed William's Wonder. But he *did* spend quite a bit of money and time literally bringing this one back "from the dead" as a legendary inbred commercial strain from the late 1980s back to something you can buy ceeds for today. 

IMO that's a much more impressive feat as a "breeder" than some guy who crosses a couple of existing clone only or commercial lines, into an F1, gives the cross some new name, then calls it his own.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 24, 2013)

althor said:


> People accidently make crosses like Subcool's regularly, they just dont slap a name on it and market it.


Maybe they should!


----------



## Jogro (Feb 24, 2013)

gronkinatort3000 said:


> What did I do wrong to my Mosca C99? I grew out a 10 pack and got 3 females. Looked awesome, smelled awesome, smoked awesome. ZERO... and i mean ZERO high.


How much experience growing do you have?

Without knowing specific details of your grow, reasons for low potency can include:

a. Poor genetics. 
b. Early (or really late) harvest
c. Insufficient lighting during flowering, or poor spectrum lighting. 
d. Poor temperature during flowering (too hot or too cold). 

Obviously, there is a subjective factor too. Some strains induce tolerance quickly and if you're accustomed to smoking really strong stuff all the time, something less may seem unsatisfying. But if you usually smoke a variety of things, and most are OK, but one clearly isn't, that's the buds, not your tolerance.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ oh man 200 for 2 beans ..

I respect it for trying but damn ..I hope it's worth it tho


----------



## apollo4 (Feb 24, 2013)

With everything being said,the big old co,lost killed,most of their prized ge


----------



## apollo4 (Feb 24, 2013)

With everything being said,the big old co,lost killed,most of their prized gems .theyre not what they once was.alpine seeds,kushman seeds ,oga , rare dankness leading the best seed game.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gronk
3000........



How many days in flower? Only thing I can think of is you pulled em 2-2.5 weeks early.


----------



## Natural Gas (Feb 26, 2013)

apollo4 said:


> With everything being said,the big old co,lost killed,most of their prized gems .theyre not what they once was.alpine seeds,kushman seeds ,oga , rare dankness leading the best seed game.


Hello apollo4, I do not know what criteria you use to define the best in the ceed game or who is leading in it...I also don't wish to engage in any controversy. I would, however, like to share with you some banks (and old time breeders) with product you may want to try and, perhaps, broaden your horizon. They do lack one aspect in the "ceed game" that aspect is "Hype"...Their products (very reasonably priced by the way) coupled with a reasonable application of experience might broaden your horizon, too, when it comes to using the "best" term...Woodhorse and Motarebel at meduser.ca ($40 for 10 ceeds of the original Herijuana) or the folks at Breeder's Boutique (Dog, Psycho Killer, Dippy Ellsy) and michael at Sickmeds...Google 'em...This is only three of many leaders...I trust you agree that one can not have too much knowledge or experience...Oh! and Rare Dankness is among the leaders in the ceed game...All the best.


----------



## Natural Gas (Feb 26, 2013)

Gronk3000...Don't give up. I've grown Mosca C99...Love it...Checked my grow journal. Bought 10 pack from "Seedsman" November 2011...All 10 sprouted. 4 males...16 week fairly easy first round. Cloned and dialed in to harvest one plant per week for nine months...Super smoke, good yield...My only cautionary note concerns light distance...Had leaf bleach with lights under 30 inches...Buy a book. A good place to start is Jorge Cervantes, "Marijuana Horticulture". Grow the same plant over and over till you get it dialed in. Don't need to begin with a $20 ceed...It is a very forgiving and easy plant to grow. Your product will get better as you gain experience...Smoking pot may not be addictive but growing it might be...FWIW


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have three c99 bx1 mosca. 4 week in flower now...the mom is 7 week in flower n looking nice...kinda a bitch to clone...the cuts sat in dome for 20 plus days b4 rooting.


----------



## Natural Gas (Feb 28, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I have three c99 bx1 mosca. 4 week in flower now...the mom is 7 week in flower n looking nice...kinda a bitch to clone...the cuts sat in dome for 20 plus days b4 rooting.


Corso, My journal says 14 days from cutting to gallon pots...After I take the cuttings I let sit for a day in about three inches of water into which I dissolved three regular aspirin (3 aspirin/one quart water) then Rapid Rooter (Rooters soaked in same aspirin water) method under 24hr T5...Clone rate is 80-90% No dome...Mist couple times a day when I think about it with a foliar solution I use...If you want my recipe just ask.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 28, 2013)

sonar said:


> We're all familiar with the big guys, but there are some real gems out there that don't get much attention. What have you guys grown out from some of the more obscure breeders that really suprised you? Could have been freebies, last minute impulse buys, or even the single seed you bought to put you over the top for the Attitude promo.
> 
> For me, Kannabia was a big surprise. I've grown out Kannabia Special and Mataro Blue and both were fantastic. Especially Kannabia Special. Great outdoor plant IMO. I will definitely run it again.


I second that Kannabia has some fire in there. I have to add that there are some other spanish seed companies which are the shit! Medical seed's catalogue trully is something to talk about especially when it comes to sativas and their genetics are very good plus their really starting to win some prizes. I think my one of my favourtie all time smokes is their channel + one just cant get tired of it. I've also tried their sour diesel and it was puuure mandarin sweetness. Do take a look.
Another spanish company that has a very small catalogue but an absolute amazing knock out strain is Beta seeds with Fresh Diamonds, woah unbelievable!


----------



## sonar (Feb 28, 2013)

KLITE said:


> I second that Kannabia has some fire in there. I have to add that there are some other spanish seed companies which are the shit! Medical seed's catalogue trully is something to talk about especially when it comes to sativas and their genetics are very good plus their really starting to win some prizes. I think my one of my favourtie all time smokes is their channel + one just cant get tired of it. I've also tried their sour diesel and it was puuure mandarin sweetness. Do take a look.
> Another spanish company that has a very small catalogue but an absolute amazing knock out strain is Beta seeds with Fresh Diamonds, woah unbelievable!


What Kannabia strains have you grown? I still have a few single freebies from them from like 3 years ago. BCN Diesel, La Blanca, and Big Band.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 1, 2013)

I've not grown anything by them but have friends who do and swear by it. I've recently don e a smoke report on BCN Diesel and i would recommend growing it if you are after a different diesel it is a really nice smoke and a pretty potent high man. I would grow anything by them that tempts you they have great genetics. However I cannot stress enough how good Medical seeds is if you grow anything by them are guaranteed a very pleasant surprise!!!


----------



## Natural Gas (Mar 9, 2013)

KLITE said:


> I've not grown anything by them but have friends who do and swear by it. I've recently don e a smoke report on BCN Diesel and i would recommend growing it if you are after a different diesel it is a really nice smoke and a pretty potent high man. I would grow anything by them that tempts you they have great genetics. However I cannot stress enough how good Medical seeds is if you grow anything by them are guaranteed a very pleasant surprise!!!


Just finished Y Griega, Medical Ceeds, grow...87 day flower period...Worth every minute...Hazy, nute sensitive, needs discipline (bondage) but I would rate buz factor comparable to C88/99!!! Clones well has (out of one 5 ceed pack) one stretchy, tall growing pheno...Highly recommended...Also want to give props to Reggae Ceeds...Juanita la Lagimosa: high reported CBD lower THC value but old fashion (back to the 60s) cerebral-body rush high...Don't let the low THC number fool you...FWIW


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know if these really qualify as a "breeder" but Female Seeds(the company) have been very good. I'm currently growing out their version of C99 and Lemon Kush.

The trichome production on the C99 is absolutely phemonenal, I've never seen anything like it personally. It's a little bit stretched and limp on the stems, but that's probably my own fault. The smell is incredible though, it's like a perfectly ripe grapefruit but it's not an over powering smell. 
Heres a picture of the trichomes on my plant, it's the best I could do with my camera, so apologies for the quality.

Another bonus is that their version of C99 has something to do with the original brothers grimm C99, well, at least that's what they claim.


> The C&#8217;99 is the holy grail of the cannabis strains. As she resembles the high and the taste of an exceptional sweet landrace sativa, which normally takes half a year to flower. But the C99 flowers in 7 - 8 weeks. On top of that the buds are quite sugared.
> *This new batch is a cross of two exceptional basic pheno types, the Grapefruit and the Pineapple. Both derived from the original Brothers Grimm C99*
> It matures in 4 weeks from seed, which is much faster than the original C99. (6 - 8 weeks)
> One not to miss!


That's quoted from their website.

The Lemon Kush is a real dark green and most definitely has that "Kush" look about it, big dark green fan leaves and a real thick stem. It doesn't really smell at the moment, as it's not long started flowering, but it looks like it's going to be a heavy yielding plant. I'm about 4 weeks in and I already have to support the 2 main colas. I do have a unique feature with mine, which I'm not entirely sure how I did it. I topped my plant, but it has 5 main colas instead of 2, I had a picture of it somewhere but I can't find it.

Basically, my Lemon Kush has 2 huge main colas, 2 smallers ones and a really small one which is just a big bud stalk right in the middle.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 11, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I don't know if these really qualify as a "breeder" but Female Seeds(the company) have been very good. I'm currently growing out their version of C99 and Lemon Kush.
> 
> The trichome production on the C99 is absolutely phemonenal, I've never seen anything like it personally. It's a little bit stretched and limp on the stems, but that's probably my own fault. The smell is incredible though, it's like a perfectly ripe grapefruit but it's not an over powering smell.
> Heres a picture of the trichomes on my plant, it's the best I could do with my camera, so apologies for the quality.
> ...


sounds like you have the grapefruit pheno. some clone it and keep it as a mother.

theres another good pheno of it i believe but i cant remember what it is.


i have one of these c99's from female seeds....i have like 44 other strains too so idk what to run and in what order!


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2013)

Jack n Molly said:


> Hmm im gonna have best buddy jeans (genes) at my house.. i hope their strains like each other as much as they do. I may be doing some of my own breeding if i can ever get some of the imfamous black widow.
> 
> I guess no one has heard of sweet seeds ha sweetseeds.es if you can read french.



I've grown a number of Sweet Seeds items.........Sweet Cheese, Green Poison, Cream Caramel and Mohan Ram. All were very good, the Sweet Cheese was the best. Ant the Green Poison was the all around best (done early, heavy yield, tasty smoke).


----------



## calicat (Mar 11, 2013)

So far Samsara seeds have performed well for me. El Alquimista and ultraviolet I have done. I have a green love potion in vegetation. Shirt I got last time from Tude was one with world of seeds, samsara, and delicious seeds logos on it. I wonder if those three companies are affiliated. I like the gear from those aforementioned seed companies.


----------



## zVice (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone already mentioned breeders boutique, dog and engineers dream

cZon has some class gear too. Eskobar, Hazeman, Frost Brothers, Jordan oTI


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't buy the feminized Dog from B.B.....every plant hermied and I end up with mucho seeds, and a little pot. Buy the regular version, it's very good.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 18, 2019)

HEYO IM Back. looking through my old posts i wanna bring this post back to life. 

WHat breeders and strains are UNDERRATED in 2019?


----------



## R Burns (Mar 19, 2019)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> overrated- Doggies Nuts, Reserva Privada, Barney's farm, Nirvana, TH-seeds, GHSC
> 
> Underrated- Sonic Seeds, Alphakronik genes, TGA subcool, Paradise seeds, Serious Seeds, Sannies seeds, cali connections, delta 9 labs.


Your overrated list is like a worst list! Lots of garbage from those "leaders" of the industry!


----------



## R Burns (Mar 19, 2019)

Everyone should be talking Homegrown Natural Wonders. They are so underrated! Their shit is fire. After unreal runs of Mickey Kush, Dr Who and Quantum Kush, I'm just mindlessly buying anything on their menu!


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 19, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Everyone should be talking Homegrown Natural Wonders. They are so underrated! Their shit is fire. After unreal runs of Mickey Kush, Dr Who and Quantum Kush, I'm just mindlessly buying anything on their menu!


Is that a company i get off the major seed websites?
Im in a legal state but its no far enough along to have seeds and breeders yet.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 19, 2019)

@Useful Seeds. Very good guy seems like and very fair priced for great genetics. Communicates with customers personally and it goes a long way.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 19, 2019)

pthobson said:


> @Useful Seeds. Very good guy seems like and very fair priced for great genetics. Communicates with customers personally and it goes a long way.


i love when i can talk to them like that. i will look at them.


i typically use the attidue seedbank cause i dont know any others better or with more selection.


----------



## R Burns (Mar 19, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> Is that a company i get off the major seed websites?
> Im in a legal state but its no far enough along to have seeds and breeders yet.


Yes. Seedsherenow


----------



## althor (Mar 19, 2019)

hsfkush said:


> I don't know if these really qualify as a "breeder" but Female Seeds(the company) have been very good. I'm currently growing out their version of C99 and Lemon Kush.
> 
> The trichome production on the C99 is absolutely phemonenal, I've never seen anything like it personally. It's a little bit stretched and limp on the stems, but that's probably my own fault. The smell is incredible though, it's like a perfectly ripe grapefruit but it's not an over powering smell.
> Heres a picture of the trichomes on my plant, it's the best I could do with my camera, so apologies for the quality.
> ...


 I like female seed company.. I like their C99, Bubblegummer, and (believe it or not) their WWxBB. 

Their Lemon Kush is the worst strain I have ever grown from them. I have only grown 1, but my best friend grew out a pack and they were all the same. Very mid-grade type of buzz.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 19, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> i love when i can talk to them like that. i will look at them.
> 
> 
> i typically use the attidue seedbank cause i dont know any others better or with more selection.


Do you live in USA? 

JBCseeds.com

Great American seedbank


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 19, 2019)

Golden lion
The pollen chuckers thread here actually has some better gear then what's available in most banks
ACE Is by far my fave
Bog


----------



## DangerDavez (Mar 19, 2019)

Jordan of the Islands would be my number 1. His newest God bud and Blackberry crosses are fire. God's Dosi Pie is a winner.

I second Ace as well. Nice landrace strain crosses.

Jahseeds for extremely cheap but pretty good quality stuff.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 19, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> The pollen chuckers thread here actually has some better gear then what's available in most banks


This! 

Some of the guys posting on here chucking and breeding have fire. Order direct. They are accessible. Prices are beyond reasonable. They have the best freebies, stuff that is worth growing.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This!
> 
> Some of the guys posting on here chucking and breeding have fire. Order direct. They are accessible. Prices are beyond reasonable. They have the best freebies, stuff that is worth growing.


This


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 19, 2019)

Im not new but returning after 10 years. Whats the pollen chuckers and how do i get seeds from there?>


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> Im not new but returning after 10 years. Whats the pollen chuckers and how do i get seeds from there?>


https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

NickNasty said:


> I have never tried it and while I agree that nug doesn't have much bag appeal, I have had some killer smoke that was airy like that. Usually they are sativa dominate strains and have cerebral highs. I have a Strawberry Diesel that looks like that and it tastes and smells fantastic but if you just saw it in a bag you would pass it up. Also the best NYCD I have ever had was all foxtails and was airy too and I smoked that with Soma himself at a Cannabis Cup in 2001. Also check out Dr. Grinspoon it has no bag appeal but its suppose to be 25% THC taste great and have a killer super uplifting high. So don't always judge a book by its cover.
> 
> Dr. Grinspoon
> View attachment 2475993


Dr Grinspoon is discontinued , I got a pack for a buddy a couple years ago & I’m waiting on him to pop one for me to grow out & make some feminized seeds


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dynasty!, I'm running 3 of the professors' strains at the moment.


I could sleep until I finally got a pack of Blue Magoo, can’t wait to run em


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> You guys missed the boat........Breeders Choice (Eskobar) who works along side (and often uses some of Sannies breeding stock) with Sannie EASILY is the best, hands down.
> 
> Just to name a few which I've grown: Anesthesia, Chocolate Rain, Lady Cane, Cheeseberry Haze, and Blueberry Sativa. All winners! There's a whole lot more too.
> 
> No one really comes close in my opinion.....he's even better than Sannie by a 1/2 mile.


Nice to hear positive feedback on Sannie, I made a trade & got a free 3pack of Killa Queen x Blue Chocolate


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 23, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I could sleep until I finally got a pack of Blue Magoo, can’t wait to run em


Hope they turn out well, but my old posting no longer applies.
After my luck w/them changed for the worse, I switched breeders.


----------



## macamus33 (May 14, 2019)

1) Karma Genetics 
2) Ethos Genetics 
3) Jaws Gear


----------



## NewtoMJ (May 15, 2019)

Redeye Bri said:


> Delicious Seeds


I had a cotton candy plant from them that hat a subtle odour of lemon heads but the predominant smell was cat piss. We actually almost got rid of our cat because my wife thought he was spraying everywhere for a few weeks. Turns out the carbon scrubber was having a hard time keeping up


----------



## GranolaCornhola (May 16, 2019)

Relentless genetics


----------



## rollinfunk (May 16, 2019)

I just heard about AKBeans Brains and Thunderfudge from the Pot Cast. Sounds like I need to check out their stuff.



NewtoMJ said:


> I had a cotton candy plant from them that hat a subtle odour of lemon heads but the predominant smell was cat piss. We actually almost got rid of our cat because my wife thought he was spraying everywhere for a few weeks. Turns out the carbon scrubber was having a hard time keeping up


I grew a Sugar Black Rose fem and loved it. Delicious is a great option for fems


----------



## waterproof808 (May 16, 2019)

Old timers without the internet or social media are the most underrated breeders


----------



## Varulv (Jun 29, 2019)

Sannie has a sale for his Jack this weekend in case anyone is interrested, 35 euro a pack.


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 3, 2021)

imagreenwitya said:


> I'm rather a fan of g13 labs. Their Pineapple express is wonderful, Blue Venom too.


i know this is a old dead thread lol g13 chocolate heaven was one of the easiest best growing plants i've ever grown that was probably 2012 , it was around lansing for awhile . between 2013 til idk i had to go sit down . but if it was grown in vpd and co2 dialed i could see it hitting 3 per all day .. and like i said easy.. way better then any pineapple express i'd ever encountered i do know there's a rare pheno that's supposed to be great . but yeah g13 decent euro breeder .


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 3, 2021)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Homegrown fantaseeds, i've had many good grows with several of their strains.


i'd heard they were super dank in the beginning


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I have three c99 bx1 mosca. 4 week in flower now...the mom is 7 week in flower n looking nice...kinda a bitch to clone...the cuts sat in dome for 20 plus days b4 rooting.


they were a bitch to clone. i did one phenohunt run and passed out the winner but it threw some giant ass buds . i had a bay11 male that showed late that pollenated the whole fucking room . i still got those seeds . i should probably see whats up with em


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 4, 2021)

althor said:


> I like female seed company.. I like their C99, Bubblegummer, and (believe it or not) their WWxBB.
> 
> Their Lemon Kush is the worst strain I have ever grown from them. I have only grown 1, but my best friend grew out a pack and they were all the same. Very mid-grade type of buzz.


white widow x big bud was surprsingly good , super resinous , decent effect . biggest buds i've had on any plant multiple 2 liter sized buds on plants


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 4, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> i'd heard they were super dank in the beginning


They will be old stock if you find them.

I've run a few HGF and found them lacking compared to even nirvana.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 4, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> white widow x big bud was surprsingly good , super resinous , decent effect . biggest buds i've had on any plant multiple 2 liter sized buds on plants


I'm doing the ICE right now it's brilliant

Super fast and heavy.


----------



## conor c (Apr 4, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> white widow x big bud was surprsingly good , super resinous , decent effect . biggest buds i've had on any plant multiple 2 liter sized buds on plants


If you like that Try female seeds skunk special that strain can out yield wwxbb its a decent smoke too as is there ice and chem og are all pretty good too blueberry cheesecake is nice as well but its not like the classic uk bluecheese its more fruity still good tho


----------



## tardis (Apr 4, 2021)

Spice, the breeder, from Aloha Island Genetics


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 7, 2021)

conor c said:


> If you like that Try female seeds skunk special that strain can out yield wwxbb its a decent smoke too as is there ice and chem og are all pretty good too blueberry cheesecake is nice as well but its not like the classic uk bluecheese its more fruity still good tho


Im not tryin to order out of europe right now its too slow more expensive the just ordsring state side


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 7, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> They will be old stock if you find them.
> 
> I've run a few HGF and found them lacking compared to even nirvana.


Im talking early 2000s like most dutch spots they got fucked around about then there prime was 90s through early 2000s the netherlands started acting stupid around then


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 7, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> Im talking early 2000s like most dutch spots they got fucked around about then there prime was 90s through early 2000s the netherlands started acting stupid around then


When they changed the law's probably.

Every so often a right wing conservative government gets in and starts reversing policies.

Area from a school was last that closed a handful of famous coffee shops.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> Im not tryin to order out of europe right now its too slow more expensive the just ordsring state side


Actually my attitude order in February only took 1 and a half weeks. Got some fems just to fuck around with and didn't get guaranteed shipping. I was surprised they came so fast.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually my attitude order in February only took 1 and a half weeks. *Got some fems just to fuck around with* and didn't get guaranteed shipping.* I was surprised they came so fast.*


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 8, 2021)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Relentless genetics


Relentless isn't under rated he's right where he should be top 10 .


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually my attitude order in February only took 1 and a half weeks. Got some fems just to fuck around with and didn't get guaranteed shipping. I was surprised they came so fast.


hmm might have to scope out some shit on there


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 10, 2021)

The only breeder that I have found keepers in, in the last 15 years, has been sannie's seeds. Just my experience.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 10, 2021)

Calyx bros, dojo seeds, greenrebel, lost river, ice river


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 10, 2021)

Has anyone given Growi a mention, good NL and not stupid money.
Unusually I've only ever seen them in Holland not in seed banks?


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Calyx bros, dojo seeds, greenrebel, lost river, ice river


I feel like Green Rebel was only underrated because people didn't know who he was? I say was because it seems he's gotten out of the seed business for greener pastures (hopefully!)


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually my attitude order in February only took 1 and a half weeks. Got some fems just to fuck around with and didn't get guaranteed shipping. I was surprised they came so fast.


That's insanely fast for the tude. I haven't used them in a bit, there's such a huge amount of banks in the US. Last order from them I got was karma biker kush. I think karma is the only European/Dutch breeder I'd run at the moment. The US is where it's at for breeders now, every elite or hype strain thats hard to get is thrown in a cross or s1 in months it's seems. Plus it was always the USA that had the genetics in the first place. The Dutch capitalized on all the breeders/growers fleeing from Cali and pnw and heading over there from strict weed laws in 70s and 80s in the US.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Also some random breeders/beans that have been around for over 20 years would be beanhoarder at the real hempdepot, sanniesshop, and dynasty genetics.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's insanely fast for the tude. I haven't used them in a bit, there's such a huge amount of banks in the US. Last order from them I got was karma biker kush. I think karma is the only European/Dutch breeder I'd run at the moment. The US is where it's at for breeders now, every elite or hype strain thats hard to get is thrown in a cross or s1 in months it's seems. Plus it was always the USA that had the genetics in the first place. The Dutch capitalized on all the breeders/growers fleeing from Cali and pnw and heading over there from strict weed laws in 70s and 80s in the US.


I do like Karma a lot. I got two attitude orders this year-one came in 14 days, one was lost in the mail-it showed received by Chicago ISC then just stayed there until it "timed out" or whatever. Attitude resent (always get guaranteed delivery) it and I got it in 10 days AND it went through Chicago ISC...just kind of funny, but yeah, those are two of the fastest Tude orders I've ever gotten. I'll keep ordering from Attitude as long as they keep Karma, Serious, and Ace in stock. I'm giving Old School Genetics a shot for my new grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 21, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I do like Karma a lot. I got two attitude orders this year-one came in 14 days, one was lost in the mail-it showed received by Chicago ISC then just stayed there until it "timed out" or whatever. Attitude resent (always get guaranteed delivery) it and I got it in 10 days AND it went through Chicago ISC...just kind of funny, but yeah, those are two of the fastest Tude orders I've ever gotten. I'll keep ordering from Attitude as long as they keep Karma, Serious, and Ace in stock. I'm giving Old School Genetics a shot for my new grow.


Ya I usually have gotten within 2-3 weeks with the attitude. I always check out tude because they have probably the biggest menu, and you can sometimes find something that's sold out at other places there. That was the case with the biker. I just look at it as- there's no point risking going thru the pain of customs and losing the package when you can order from banks in the US... US banks usually get my orders to me in a week or under.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's insanely fast for the tude. I haven't used them in a bit, there's such a huge amount of banks in the US. Last order from them I got was karma biker kush. I think karma is the only European/Dutch breeder I'd run at the moment. The US is where it's at for breeders now, every elite or hype strain thats hard to get is thrown in a cross or s1 in months it's seems. Plus it was always the USA that had the genetics in the first place. The Dutch capitalized on all the breeders/growers fleeing from Cali and pnw and heading over there from strict weed laws in 70s and 80s in the US.


Ordered some headbanger


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ordered some headbanger


Do you still have 20 year old dj short bb beans? Thought I saw you say something about some very old stock.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

Shoreline genetics. I’m loving his gear right now & I don’t have to pay $200+ a pack to get it. Literally 1000% less expensive than all these other breeders with the same quality


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Do you still have 20 year old dj short bb beans? Thought I saw you say something about some very old stock.


Naw, I ran it in 2002-04 and it was super banging. Wish I still had that seed stock!


----------



## Tracker (Apr 22, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> The only breeder that I have found keepers in, in the last 15 years, has been sannie's seeds. Just my experience.


I've been happy with Sannie since my very first grows. Ive got two mothers from Sannie's stuff right now Motherlode Kush and Sour Kush.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jun 11, 2021)

Tracker said:


> I've been happy with Sannie since my very first grows. Ive got two mothers from Sannie's stuff right now Motherlode Kush and Sour Kush.


I loved his jackberry and jack, I had the f4s of those I believe, was almost a lifetime ago but it was some good smoke!


----------



## U79 (Jun 11, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> They will be old stock if you find them.
> 
> I've run a few HGF and found them lacking compared to even nirvana.


Which ones did you run?


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 11, 2021)

U79 said:


> Which ones did you run?


I've run Misty in the past.
Still got half a pack.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I loved his jackberry and jack, I had the f4s of those I believe, was almost a lifetime ago but it was some good smoke!


I think I got F3 from around 2010.

Best weed I've had was from a mix indica pack. Anaesthesia was one of those you fell asleep smoking.


----------



## U79 (Jun 11, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> I've run Misty in the past.
> Still got half a pack.


Thanks, am considering their Masterkush. Looking to find info but not much out there. Dutch Passion and Homegrown Fantasy are really the only ones that carry it, Nirvana and others only have it diluted with Skunk.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 11, 2021)

U79 said:


> Thanks, am considering their Masterkush. Looking to find info but not much out there. Dutch Passion and Homegrown Fantasy are really the only ones that carry it, Nirvana and others only have it diluted with Skunk.


Mr Nice auctions.

He makes F1 Master kush X skunk . (Would be the same as the cup winning used by Greenhouse, as SB was GH owner and breeder then)

I got a pack last week for €17.18 for 18 seeds. (Regs)


Good luck if you find any good stock of HGFS.

They will all have skunk in them. 

The original all breeder's below (ex positronics) all use this as a parent








Masterkush (Positronics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


2 times Cannabis cup winner, 80% Indica. Flowering time 8 weeks....




en.seedfinder.eu





White label sell master kush straight.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dutch passion , Female seeds, HGFS and Nirvana are (were in HGFS case) all F2 breeder's selling stuff they would have bought from the seedbank or SSSC. All those are found at Mr nice seedbank. From Wernhards + Neville's original Parent stock.


----------



## Railage (Jun 11, 2021)

He’s a little more on the expensive side but I really like Super Seed Co. He’s also chatty on IG.

Im not a huge fan of the Razzleberry Soda, really skunky funky rotten terps. Yielded well, flower pressed out well. I only ran 1 pheno, I’m running 4 more females right now.


I really like the Super Sour #3, ran two packs. Huge yield on my keeper, sour, gas, light chem back end on the taste.



I love Sunset Soda #4, ran two packs.
Medium yield, light floral front end, gas, limey backend taste. Absolutely delicious, I’ll try to find pics of all of them.

I had to steal the Sunset Soda #4 pic from our Instagram


----------



## Railage (Jun 11, 2021)

I also have two packs of Sapphire Soda
A freebie pack of Shamrock Soda
A free pack of Strawberry NL5 x Sodalicious
And a pack of Purple Peach Soda.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jun 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> He’s a little more on the expensive side but I really like Super Seed Co. He’s also chatty on IG.
> 
> Im not a huge fan of the Razzleberry Soda, really skunky funky rotten terps. Yielded well, flower pressed out well. I only ran 1 pheno, I’m running 4 more females right now.
> View attachment 4921086
> ...


Is any of the Seattle Soda/Sodalicious "sodaness" found in any of the crosses? I didnt see you mention it specifically


----------



## Railage (Jun 11, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Is any of the Seattle Soda/Sodalicious "sodaness" found in any of the crosses? I didnt see you mention it specifically


I don’t know what the sodaness would taste like, I think he described it as a fizz once. But nah I haven’t.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2021)

They might be on this list but one breeder who is definitely underatted and underappreciated is sincity seeds. Their gear is fire.


----------



## U79 (Jun 12, 2021)

canna_420 said:


> Mr Nice auctions.
> 
> He makes F1 Master kush X skunk . (Would be the same as the cup winning used by Greenhouse, as SB was GH owner and breeder then)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would take the seedfinder info with a grain of salt. The original masterkush is/was a cross between two hindu kush lines rather than a hindu kush x skunk cross. This is apparent from Shanti’s strain description and others, including DP and HGFS who describe theirs as hindu kush x hindu kush. My guess is that it was out crossed to skunk for marketing reasons after the cup win, with some companies then continuing to market it as ”masterkush” giving rise to confusion.


----------



## conor c (Jun 13, 2021)

U79 said:


> Thanks! I would take the seedfinder info with a grain of salt. The original masterkush is/was a cross between two hindu kush lines rather than a hindu kush x skunk cross. This is apparent from Shanti’s strain description and others, including DP and HGFS who describe theirs as hindu kush x hindu kush. My guess is that it was out crossed to skunk for marketing reasons after the cup win, with some companies then continuing to market it as ”masterkush” giving rise to confusion.


Your correct the original masterkush was indeed Indian hindu kush x afghani hindu kush god knows who has the best version now only people who have it listed the same genetics wise ive seen was Dutch passion/whitelabelseeds the rest like nirvana are hindu x skunk1


----------

